# Asus P5S800 VM/S Jumpers



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys
Quick question. I recently replaced by IDE cables to round one to improve air flow however having got the new cables home i realised that is was one single cable with a connection half way along it. I installed it anway and the computer boots fine. The problem is the old system was two cables one from the DVD drive to the mother board and another from the mother board to the hard drive. With the new setup the cable runs from the DVD drive the the mother board then extend to the hard drive.

Since changing this i keep getting n error message on boot up saying no master IDE drive connected. I assume this is because the drive is somehow detected as being the slave, is it just a simple case of switching the jumpers to tell the machine that the drive is in fact the master drive??
If so how would i go about doing this??
My mother board is the Asus P5S800 VM/S and if it helps i only have one hard drive installed

Thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the boot drive should be at the end of the data cable .......... at both extreme ends of the cable are for motherboard connection and primary drive connection......... slaves drives must go in the middle of the cable

set primary drive to "master" pin setting


Rom drive should be set to slave pin setting


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

verify the jumpers ..................


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry could you explain what you mean by "verify the jumpers"


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the cables set up as stated above i think that the Hard drive its self has no jumpers on it what so ever buts its in such an awkward postion its hard to see. I did however find this:
http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/manuals/ata/cuda_72008_pm.pdf
is adding a jumper as illustrated in the PDF the solution??
If so is it possible to just purchase a jumper to fit it if it doesn't have one already on it??


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Also if the drive is seen as the slave, will i have problems doing a full system reinstall. The machine has been craving for it for a while now but i don't want to attempt it given the situation with the hard drive


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

review this section of that seagate manual

*3.3.1 Master/slave configuration*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont think you will be able to install or reinstall an OS to that drive until it has been set up correctly with master / slave jumpers

you can buy some jumpers at any computer store


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

The community here is excellent, thank you for your quick responses and more than helpful advice it is greatly appreciated


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted with your progress


----------

